# need eyes please :)



## bean85

Do I have line eye or can anyone else see it?! 
Clearer in person hard to get a good pic


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## smileyfaces

I see it :thumbup:


----------



## missielibra

Thats a good line ! Fx


----------



## bean85

Thank you everyone, it’s giving me something at least. Will do another tomorrow & compare


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX!


----------



## vs011

I see a line. Which test brand did you use? Is it clearblue?


----------



## mummy2lola

That’s a clear line xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

See it here too! Good luck x


----------

